# Black & White filter



## didlix (Mar 20, 2016)

Good Afternoon!

I have been playing with the colour correction filter to try and achieve a black and white scene, but sadly it only seems to support brightness and contrast.

Would love either a guide on how to achieve a black and white colour correction filter, or an update to the plugin to achieve this.

<3


----------



## Unbr34k4bl3 (Apr 7, 2016)

I would love to know that aswell. I'd love to be able to stream in black and white.


----------



## Hue (Nov 28, 2016)

Same, I can get the effect from my webcam but then I lose the ability to green screen. It needs to be at the obs filter level I think to achieve that.


----------



## Hue (Nov 28, 2016)

As I think about it, I think I am out of luck if I want to green screen the background AND have a B&W image. There would have to be the concept of order of application of filters and that is not exposed to the user.

For the previous posters, most any webcam has a B&W image feature.


----------



## Michael Thulin (Mar 2, 2018)

I tried to find an answer to this but figured it out myself.
Put a color correct filter on your webcam together with your chroma key. Crank saturation down to 0 in the color correction filter :)


----------



## cg2121 (Jun 1, 2019)

I have now made a filter where you can change sources to be black & white or sepia.
https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/vintage-filter.818/


----------



## YouYouHakuTTV (Jun 29, 2022)

Just figured it out from reddit as well. here's how to do it:

Right click on scene/camera > Click Filters > Click + icon > Apply LUT > Click browse > A file folder will open up from the OBS folder > Select Grayscale 

You can apply the filter to your camera but it will make your camera greyscale in every scene. My suggestion is to apply the filter to a specific scene so you don't have to worry about affecting other scenes. 

Hope this helps! :) <3


----------

